# Taurus tyres? any1 used



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

https://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/brands/taurus

my car has passed MOT but been told the tyre wall has a slight damage , im going to replace my front 2 then move the current back to forward...in terms of tyres..come across this tyre very good reviews c and c rating as well which seems better than the e and c rating on some premium more expensive tyres avon?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Might be interesting if you can find out which company makes them. Black Circles is owned by Michelin.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

For reviews goto tyre reviews do not go by the company reviews.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Tauru ... rmance.htm

Not heard of taurus tyres problem with the tt is they are so temperamental when it comes to tyres they can easily be very noisey and feeling through the steering wheel can even change


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

The Taurus 401 HighPerformance is a High Performance Summer tyre designed to be fitted to Passenger Car

thats put me off summer tyre..we dont need them in england :mrgreen: :mrgreen: winter only..


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

k9l3 said:


> For reviews goto tyre reviews do not go by the company reviews.
> 
> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Tauru ... rmance.htm
> 
> Not heard of taurus tyres problem with the tt is they are so temperamental when it comes to tyres they can easily be very noisey and feeling through the steering wheel can even change


i want the best petrol performance versues noise and snow grip..which is best?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

audilover88 said:


> k9l3 said:
> 
> 
> > For reviews goto tyre reviews do not go by the company reviews.
> ...


Decent sports tyres and a separate set of wheels and tyres for winter.

Performance and snow grip don't match up on any tyre? You still need to stop at some point [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I always look for the quietest tyre with an _A_ rating for wet braking regardless of price but I've never looked and found a budget tyre with an A rating for grip. I doubt the fuel economy figures make much of a noticeable difference to your bank account in the real world and it's far less important than staying on the road. If I was too skint to buy a set of premium tyres, I'd just pay monthly for them.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Remeber this.
You pay for what you get...
Cheap tyres are cheap for a reason. Tyres are a mine field for any car. 
I bought cheat tyres for my A4 a few years back. Sunny tyres. Thinking that i was saving money. I did until i had to change them all for better tyres a few months later. So in effect, i paid alot more for tyres thanks to my first cheap tyres.They were ok in the dry(noisy) but the slightest suggestion of any rain, i would rather stay at home than go out in the car.
Going for rainsport 3 next on my TT.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

I've just gone for Bridgestone Potenza s001 on mine. Not had them fitted yet so can't report back on them at the minute.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't fault my new front Avon tyres for the price. 'A' rated in the wet. Confident feel in all driving conditions


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Can't fault my new front Avon tyres for the price. 'A' rated in the wet. Confident feel in all driving conditions


Avon are good for our weather in the UK, they have rim protection too usually but I've had a fair few durability issues with them in the past like cracking sidewalls, a for audi (local specialist was very critical of Avons to my surprise).


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I will stick with my Pilot sport 4S


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

rory182 said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can't fault my new front Avon tyres for the price. 'A' rated in the wet. Confident feel in all driving conditions
> ...


Dunno where you got yours from or whether they were a bad batch, but mine have been on since last October with no issues whatsoever. For the price, I'm happy and confident in their ability in all weather, especially bad rain.


----------

